# “BBBB”—Bear’s Buckboard Bacon (Pic Heavy)



## Bearcarver

*“BBBB”—Bear’s Buckboard Bacon *(Pic Heavy)



*NOTE: The following is how I do this particular Smoke. You can do it this way, or many other ways.*
I'm posting this in Step by Step form in case anyone would like to follow it.

So I recently recovered from the Shock of finally seeing a decent price on Pork Butts at one of our regular shopping places.
“Weis” had Pork Butts @ 97¢ a pound, so we got 3 of them. I Smoked one for Pulled Pork, and froze one for another time.
Then I decided to turn the largest (10.2 lbs) of the three into Buckboard Bacon.

I had one problem I discovered the last time I deboned a Pork Butt.
I never used to have a problem deboning a Butt, until after my Botched Open Heart Surgery. Now my hands shake so much, especially the right one, that it’s not safe for anyone to be around me, including myself.
So I called the “Bear Jr”, and he said as long as I had a sharp knife he’ll do it for me.
So I got out my Sharpener, and touched up my favorite Fillet Knife.

*Prepping (Day #1):*
Bear Jr removed the bone from the 10.2 ounce Pork Butt, and cut it in half for me, to avoid a lot of bloodshed.
Then I cut each half in 2 pieces. Then I Weighed the 4 pieces to be cured.
Then Weigh proper amount of Tender Quick for each piece (1/2 ounce---One TBS per pound).
Rub TQ on first, trying to get it distributed evenly all over the piece of meat it was measured for.
Rub on about 2 tsp of Brown Sugar per pound of meat, and put the piece of meat in the bag.
*Note:* We fold the top of the bag over, like a pants cuff, so no salt or sugar grains get in the zipper parts.
Any cure that falls off before getting into the bag, I make sure I put in the bag, with the piece of meat it was designated to be with. That will ensure that the proper amount of cure will be with each piece of meat during the curing stage.

*Calculating curing time:*
The method I use for calculating curing time is simple. I learned it 9 years ago, and it has never failed me. The cure has always gotten to the center of all pieces, and I have never had any that were salty with my TQ.
Measure the thickest spot of all of the pieces of meat you plan to cure.
Figure how many "half inches" there are in that measurement.
Add 2 to that number. That will be the absolute minimum time to cure that piece of meat.
Then I personally like to add 2 or 3 more days to be extra safe (you can't over-cure, but you can under-cure).
*Example:*
My thickest piece was 2 1/2 inches. There are 5 "Half inches" in 2 1/2".
So that would be 5 Days plus 2 days = 7 days absolute minimum curing time, but I don’t cure anything for less than 8 days.
Then due to the fact that I wanted to smoke the meat on Monday, I added 3 more days to that number.
So I cured these pieces of Pork Butt for 10 days in my Meat fridge, at 37°. (flipping & pressing each day)
*Note: I Never Fully cure anything for less than 8 days.*

*Day #10:*
Rinse all the pieces off, and soaked them in cold water for about 20 minutes to remove surface salt.
I cut a slice from the Thickest piece, and checked the color inside to be sure it was cured to the center.
Then I did a Fry-Test to make sure it wasn't too salty. It was perfect.
So I rinsed the pieces all off again, and patted them dry with a lot of paper towels (Mrs Bear says I should buy a paper towel company!!)
Then I sprinkled on the CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder, and put the pieces on the Grill rack, without touching each other.
I put these pieces in my Kitchen Fridge for the night.

*Day #11 (Smoking Day---Using MES 40 BT--6 Racks):*
6:30 AM———————————-Pre-Heat Smoker to 150˚.
7:00 AM———————————-Fill first row of my AMNS with Apple Dust, and the 2nd & third with Hickory & light one end.
7:30 AM———————————-Put Meat loaded rack on 2nd position of my smoker, with top exhaust vent open fully.
9:00 AM———————————-Wipe probe with alcohol pad & insert into thickest place.
9:30 AM———————————-Internal Temp at 102°——Put Smoking AMNS on bottom rack, on right end. pull dumper 2” & rotate 180°.
11:00 AM———————————Bump heat up to 170°.
1:00 PM————————————IT was 126°.
2:00 PM————————————IT was 135°.
2:30 PM————————————IT was 140°.
3:30 PM————————————IT was 147°.
3:45 PM————————————IT was 149°.
4:00 PM—————-——————-Check each piece, and remove as all were between 147° and 154° internal temp.

Allow to cool to about 100˚, put in big bowl & put in fridge for R & R.
Leave in Fridge over 2 nights for best flavor.
Put in freezer for 3 hours before slicing makes the slicing work much better.
I sliced this batch, and vacuum packed in small amounts, because I only eat a little at a time nowadays, so each pack is enough to go with about 4 or 5 days with my Breakfast Eggs.

I Also posted some Bacon & Eggs (Below) and a couple of Nice BLTs too.

That's all I can think of right now----Enjoy the Views!!


Bear


The one on the Right is Today's Target:







10.18 lb Pork Butt @ 97 Cents a Pound:






Had to tune up my Fillet knife Quick:






Butt Split in half & Bone removed (Bone laying on top):






4 Pieces of Butt getting rubbed with proper amount of TQ & Brown Sugar:






Bagged & ready for the Fridge for 10 Days @ 37°:






Ice Water for 20 minutes to remove Surface Salt.






Patting Dry after Curing & Rinsing:






Put on Smoking Rack:






Apply CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder:






One row of Cherry & 2 rows of Hickory, Cherry end lit:






The condensation on the inside of my Glass shows why we don't add water to the Water Pan.
There is no Water in my Pan, and there's still too much Humidity inside my MES:






Plywood blocks the Sun from hitting the MES Heat Sensor, & confusing the electronics:






Near the end of the Smoke, the Condensation is gone:






All Finished, with less than 2" of Dust in tray, left to burn:






Fresh out of Smoker:






In a big bowl, ready for the Fridge to Mellow out for two nights:






Slicing Time:






All Sliced up. Two bowls of Ends (Front & Back), mostly for Bear Jr:






Bear's Breakfast the next morning:






Plated:






Packed & Ready for Freezer & two front packs for Fridge:






Frying some up for Sammies: 






Loading a couple BLTs with BBBB:






Bear's BBBBLTs for Supper:


----------



## chopsaw

Looks great John . Nice color on those . Makes a great breakfast , and I like the ends in green beans .


----------



## gary s

I love to see your smokes and Step-By-Steps  Looks Fantastic, Can't wait till Butts go on sale again
Gotta make me some, haven't had any for a while.  And thanks Buddy, you are the one who got me into Curing

Gary


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun

Good lookin BBB. I like how you cut down the butt so the cure time is shorter.


----------



## WaterRat

Looking tasty! I haven't seen a good deal on pork butt since last spring :( Shoulder all the time for $.99 but butts have been steady at $1.99


----------



## SmokinAl

It sure looks like your set with bacon for a while!
It really looks good, nice color!
So how did it taste?
Was it nice & crispy?
Al


----------



## gmc2003

Looks really good bear. I need to try making BBB. One of these days.

point for sure
Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yes sir another fine job by the Bear. Great looking BBB haven't done that one yet most the time Canadian your way.

Warren


----------



## redheelerdog

Looks delicious John, I need to try BBB. The wife and I usually have BLTs once a month or so. Thanks for the great SBS.


----------



## Tom the meat smoker

That BBB looks awesome. I'm gonna have to try my hand at bacon soon.  How difficult would it be on a charcoal smoker vs an electric?


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> Looks great John . Nice color on those . Makes a great breakfast , and I like the ends in green beans .



Thank You Rich!!
Yeah---I like the Ends for a lot of things, but I give most of them to Bear Jr---Same thing with the outer trimmings from my Dried Beef.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




gary s said:


> I love to see your smokes and Step-By-Steps  Looks Fantastic, Can't wait till Butts go on sale again
> Gotta make me some, haven't had any for a while.  And thanks Buddy, you are the one who got me into Curing
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
Appreciate it!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## rob g

That looks good! I bought a couple boneless butts on sale a while back and froze one. Now I have to thaw it to finally try BB bacon. I've got about 7lb of side bacon in the garage fridge curing right now but they'll make room for some more.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Wow!  Another phenomenal SBS Bear, that looks so tasty!


----------



## nimrod

Bear, That looks fantastic!!! I've never made it, how does it compare to regular pork belly bacon? 
Pork butt is "on sale" a couple times a year hear for .99 cents. 
Thanks
Craig


----------



## Bearcarver

nimrod said:


> Bear, That looks fantastic!!! I've never made it, how does it compare to regular pork belly bacon?
> Pork butt is "on sale" a couple times a year hear for .99 cents.
> Thanks
> Craig




Thank You Craig!!
I would say BBB has even more Bacon flavor than Belly Bacon, but I think it's because it's more lean, and the Meat has more flavor than the Fat, when it comes to Bacon.
Give it a Try--It's easy & you'll love it.
This batch was the most "Melt-in-your-mouth" I've ever had. Amazing!!

Bear


----------



## nimrod

Thanks Bear,
I'll give it a try. Been making Disco's Back Bacon lately. 
Thanks
 Craig


----------



## checkdude

Wow that sure looks tasty! I have made some canadian bacon but it's too dry for my taste.
this looks just right! The heck waiting for a sale!  Am picking up some meat tomorrow on my 
travels and get right on it. Definitely like. Your step by step are so easy to follow. Thank you for 
all your help to us beginners.


----------



## Bearcarver

WaterRat said:


> Looking tasty! I haven't seen a good deal on pork butt since last spring :( Shoulder all the time for $.99 but butts have been steady at $1.99



Thank You WR !!

Bear


----------



## Winterrider

Got a couple butts in the freezer now. Next out may be for this reason. Looks fantastic...

Like


----------



## Bearcarver

Scott Eisenbraun said:


> Good lookin BBB. I like how you cut down the butt so the cure time is shorter.



Thank You Scott.
Cutting it in half is also to avoid having to inject the meat, because anything I cure that is over 3" Thick, I either Inject a cure mix into it, or cut it in half. I prefer to cut it in half when possible. I do it to Eye Rounds for Dried Beef too.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer

Missed this yesterday.

Great step by step as usual.

Looks great


----------



## Bearcarver

gmc2003 said:


> Looks really good bear. I need to try making BBB. One of these days.
> 
> point for sure
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
Great Stuff---And at this price, much cheaper than Pork Belly.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim

Another great post Bear. looks delicious!


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> Yes sir another fine job by the Bear. Great looking BBB haven't done that one yet most the time Canadian your way.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!
You'd love this stuff---It's even better than CB.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Tom the meat smoker said:


> That BBB looks awesome. I'm gonna have to try my hand at bacon soon.  How difficult would it be on a charcoal smoker vs an electric?




Thank You Tom!!
It would be OK as long as you could keep your heat where you want it.
For BBB, I like to keep it low enough for Hours so I can put plenty of smoke on it.
Then I like to take it up a little higher so I can finish it with an Internal temp of 145° or a little more, so I can eat it cold or just warm it up a little before eating it.
If your Smoker (Grill) is too hot, it won't have time to get good smoke, before it gets to 145°, plus if it's too hot, you can cook too much fat out.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert

Sorry I'm late John.  Just now saw your post.
The color on that bacon is fantastic!!  And I love the idea of all that extra meat, as compared to a belly.
Question for you.  You hot smoke yours so you can eat it hot or cold.  Is there any reason I couldn't cold smoke it for 10 or 12 hours instead??  Reason being that neither Miss Linda nor I can eat fat unless it's crisped up like fried belly bacon--just can't get it down.  If I cold smoked it, then I could fry it longer and crisp up the fat.  Otherwise we'd both be trimming all the fat off each slice--that would be a real waste of flavor.
POINT
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

GaryHibbert said:


> Sorry I'm late John.  Just now saw your post.
> The color on that bacon is fantastic!!  And I love the idea of all that extra meat, as compared to a belly.
> Question for you.  You hot smoke yours so you can eat it hot or cold.  Is there any reason I couldn't cold smoke it for 10 or 12 hours instead??  Reason being that neither Miss Linda nor I can eat fat unless it's crisped up like fried belly bacon--just can't get it down.  If I cold smoked it, then I could fry it longer and crisp up the fat.  Otherwise we'd both be trimming all the fat off each slice--that would be a real waste of flavor.
> POINT
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
Sure you can do it just like you do belly, but it's not needed.
The reason I Hot smoke BBB and CB is because they are so much more lean than Belly Bacon.
So I only heat up CB, because there is next to ZERO Fat on CB, and much of my BBB only gets lightly fried, because it has very little Fat, and the parts of the BBB that does have a good amount of Fat on it, I can Fry that longer to crisp up the Fat. Just because I Smoked it to 145° IT, doesn't mean I can't Fry it more Crispy. It just means I have the option of "Melt in my Mouth Lean Bacon" or "Crispy Fatty Bacon", and I choose both depending on which part of the Pork Butt I'm eating.
Hope that makes sense.
Like Al asked me "Was it Crispy?"
Well---NO--It's not Crispy until you Fry it---It's never Crispy right from the Smoker, no matter how you Smoke it!

And Thanks for the Like, Gary.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

redheelerdog said:


> Looks delicious John, I need to try BBB. The wife and I usually have BLTs once a month or so. Thanks for the great SBS.



Thank You John!!
This stuff is Great for BLTs. Melts in your mouth & more flavor than Belly Bacon. IMHO
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

rob g said:


> That looks good! I bought a couple boneless butts on sale a while back and froze one. Now I have to thaw it to finally try BB bacon. I've got about 7lb of side bacon in the garage fridge curing right now but they'll make room for some more.




Thank You Rob!!
Yup, Belly Bacon & BBB have to learn to share Fridge space!!!

Bear


----------



## nanuk

Delicious!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow!  Another phenomenal SBS Bear, that looks so tasty!




Thank You Justin!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

checkdude said:


> Wow that sure looks tasty! I have made some canadian bacon but it's too dry for my taste.
> this looks just right! The heck waiting for a sale!  Am picking up some meat tomorrow on my
> travels and get right on it. Definitely like. Your step by step are so easy to follow. Thank you for
> all your help to us beginners.




Thank You!!
Glad you like my Step by Steps.
I like this BBB a lot more than CB, because the Fat in the Butt makes it more Moist & the Bacon flavor is more pronounced in the Butt than in a Pork Loin.

Bear


----------



## kawboy

I think you're talking me into trying this one of these days! So, what makes buckboard bacon different than regular bacon?


----------



## Bearcarver

kawboy said:


> I think you're talking me into trying this one of these days! So, what makes buckboard bacon different than regular bacon?




I'd have to say Leaner, usually Cheaper, More Flavor, and this one was about the most "Melt-in-my-mouth" Bacon I ever had. Also a lot easier to find for most people than finding a Belly.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Winterrider said:


> Got a couple butts in the freezer now. Next out may be for this reason. Looks fantastic...




Thank You!
You won't be Sorry.

Bear


----------



## kawboy

Bearcarver said:


> I'd have to say Leaner, usually Cheaper, More Flavor, and this one was about the most "Melt-in-my-mouth" Bacon I ever had. Also a lot easier to find for most people than finding a Belly.
> 
> Bear


Thanks, I've got a couple butts in the freezer and a bunch of Tender Quick.


----------



## nanuk

Bearcarver said:


> I'd have to say Leaner, usually Cheaper, More Flavor, and this one was about the most "Melt-in-my-mouth" Bacon I ever had. Also a lot easier to find for most people than finding a Belly.
> 
> Bear



up my way, the most expensive butt is still  cheaper than the most inexpensive belly!

crazy how that works.

It reminds me of how chicken wings got so expensive!
Back in the 80's you couldn't give them (Or belly) away.
Today, they are the most expensive cuts!

Being able to get a nice product out of the butt, like BBBB, is a great way to enjoy cured pork, AND save some money


----------



## Bearcarver

pc farmer said:


> Missed this yesterday.
> 
> Great step by step as usual.
> 
> Looks great




Thank You!

Bear




browneyesvictim said:


> Another great post Bear. looks delicious!



Thank You BEV!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

nanuk said:


> Delicious!!!




Thank You!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

kawboy said:


> Thanks, I've got a couple butts in the freezer and a bunch of Tender Quick.




Great---A little Brown Sugar & you're good to go!!!
PM me if you have any questions, so I don't miss the question.

Bear


----------



## kawboy

Bearcarver said:


> Great---A little Brown Sugar & you're good to go!!!
> PM me if you have any questions, so I don't miss the question.
> 
> Bear


Thanks, think Trivia brown sugar has enough sugar in it to use?


----------



## rob g

I got some of this put into the garage fridge last night. It was only about a 5lb boneless butt. I cut it into 4 and 3 of the 4 pieces look really good. The 4th is kind of raggy where the bone was cut out. I'm really looking forward to this one being finished


----------



## Bearcarver

kawboy said:


> Thanks, think Trivia brown sugar has enough sugar in it to use?




I never used it, but I just checked it out, and I don't see why Truvia wouldn't work.

Bear


----------



## kawboy

Bearcarver said:


> I never used it, but I just checked it out, and I don't see why Truvia wouldn't work.
> 
> Bear


Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver

nanuk said:


> up my way, the most expensive butt is still  cheaper than the most inexpensive belly!
> 
> crazy how that works.
> 
> It reminds me of how chicken wings got so expensive!
> Back in the 80's you couldn't give them (Or belly) away.
> Today, they are the most expensive cuts!
> 
> Being able to get a nice product out of the butt, like BBBB, is a great way to enjoy cured pork, AND save some money





Yup, we never get Belly for 97¢, but it's rare that Butts are below $3 around here too.

Dang Wings are all skin & bone anyway---I like the Much Cheaper Drums & Thighs anyway.


Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

nanuk said:


> up my way, the most expensive butt is still  cheaper than the most inexpensive belly!
> 
> crazy how that works.
> 
> It reminds me of how chicken wings got so expensive!
> Back in the 80's you couldn't give them (Or belly) away.
> Today, they are the most expensive cuts!
> 
> Being able to get a nice product out of the butt, like BBBB, is a great way to enjoy cured pork, AND save some money




OOOOPS---Forum screwed up & sucked me into clicking it twice.
First time it did that to me in a long time.

Bear


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN

I'm going to pick up a butt tomorrow to try this.  Belly is kind of hard to find around here, and is more expensive than butts.

Looks great Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I'm going to pick up a butt tomorrow to try this.  Belly is kind of hard to find around here, and is more expensive than butts.
> 
> Looks great Bear.




Thank You 5Grillz!!
You'll love it !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

@KrisUpInSmoke ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

rob g said:


> I got some of this put into the garage fridge last night. It was only about a 5lb boneless butt. I cut it into 4 and 3 of the 4 pieces look really good. The 4th is kind of raggy where the bone was cut out. I'm really looking forward to this one being finished




I got one cut & removed one time by the Butcher, and it was a terrible job---Worse than any I ever did.
You'll love it !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

@zippy12 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

@un4gvn1 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## SonnyE

Alright Bear, I started mine today.
I had to debone it myself because Bear Jr. lives to far away.
But I got'r done.
Then divided it in half, doctored it, and bagged it in Ziploc bags, and in the fridge.
I have some Pork Belly going too. Started a couple of days ago. So I put that on top of my butt bacon.
I turn it, talk to it, and massage it every day. Happy Bellies, and Happy Butts.
If this Butt Bacon comes out half as good as I expect, there _will be_ a lot more.

I boiled the bone and my little (toothless) buddy is licking it clean.


----------



## Bearcarver

SonnyE said:


> Alright Bear, I started mine today.
> I had to debone it myself because Bear Jr. lives to far away.
> But I got'r done.
> Then divided it in half, doctored it, and bagged it in Ziploc bags, and in the fridge.
> I have some Pork Belly going too. Started a couple of days ago. So I put that on top of my butt bacon.
> I turn it, talk to it, and massage it every day. Happy Bellies, and Happy Butts.
> If this Butt Bacon comes out half as good as I expect, there _will be_ a lot more.
> 
> I boiled the bone and my little (toothless) buddy is licking it clean.




That's Great, Sonny!!
Deboning was easy for me too, until November 8, 2012.
You'll love it. 
It really is Awesome stuff!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## rockyonekc

Can I substitute the correct amount of #1 Prague powder for TQ? I would use the online calculator and weigh both the cuts of meat and the #1 cure at 156ppm.


----------



## Bearcarver

rockyonekc said:


> Can I substitute the correct amount of #1 Prague powder for TQ? I would use the online calculator and weigh both the cuts of meat and the #1 cure at 156ppm.




Sure, as long as you use the proper amount of Cure #1 and the Sugar & Salt that go with it.
You can follow all of my other parts of this Step by Step.

Bear


----------



## Gary1

Bearcarver,
I have read so much about your BBBB that I bought a pork butt and I qm going to try it using your step by step post. One question; What is the CBP that you sprinkle on with the garlic powder and onion powder?


----------



## Bearcarver

Gary1 said:


> Bearcarver,
> I have read so much about your BBBB that I bought a pork butt and I qm going to try it using your step by step post. One question; What is the CBP that you sprinkle on with the garlic powder and onion powder?



Thank You Gary!!
CBP = Crushed (or Cracked) Black Pepper.

Let me know if you have any more questions.

Bear


----------



## Gary1

Thank you for your quick reply. I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## old smokey nj

Hi Bear - I'm trying this recipe as we speak, and the meat has been in the fridge for about 6 days now. My concern is that there isn't a lot of juice - I made bacon a month or so ago, and there was a lot of juice in the bag. But with this, there is very little. I did vacuum seal this one - on the regular bacon, I just put that in ziploc bags. Is that the difference?


----------



## Bearcarver

old smokey nj said:


> Hi Bear - I'm trying this recipe as we speak, and the meat has been in the fridge for about 6 days now. My concern is that there isn't a lot of juice - I made bacon a month or so ago, and there was a lot of juice in the bag. But with this, there is very little. I did vacuum seal this one - on the regular bacon, I just put that in ziploc bags. Is that the difference?



Each hunk of meat is different:
I've had some with a whole lot of juice, and some with hardly any.
They all ended up fine.
It's a little late now, but in the future you could add a couple TBS of water to the bag to help transport the cure & seasonings. That would be best done by the 2nd or third day, or sooner.
Also, when you do get a lot of juice, don't dump it out until the curing is completed.

You could also add a couple extra days for curing, and don't forget the Salt-Fry-Test, after curing, to check the center for color.

Bear


----------



## old smokey nj

Gotcha. I will keep the added water trick in my notes for next time. I'll let it cure for a couple days more than the planned 10 days. I do massage and flip it everyday to try to get the juices distributed - I'm sure it will be fine. I'll let you know how I make out. THANKS!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

old smokey nj said:


> Gotcha. I will keep the added water trick in my notes for next time. I'll let it cure for a couple days more than the planned 10 days. I do massage and flip it everyday to try to get the juices distributed - I'm sure it will be fine. I'll let you know how I make out. THANKS!!!!




Perfect !!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

old smokey nj said:


> . I did vacuum seal this one - on the regular bacon, I just put that in ziploc bags. Is that the difference?


Just a comment on the vac seal . I've done both ways , prefer to use just a zip lock when curing , vac for marinate .


----------



## old smokey nj

chopsaw said:


> Just a comment on the vac seal . I've done both ways , prefer to use just a zip lock when curing , vac for marinate .



Thanks Chopsaw - I did think about that, and thought initially that vac seal might force the cure in better, but not sure if that line of thinking is accurate. I do like the thicker bag on the vac seal. Last time I made bacon, I got a small tear in the ziploc and that made massaging / flipping a bit trickier.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Not sure about your vac-seal but mine I can seal without doing the vac. Just saying so you can use the heavier bag.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> Not sure about your vac-seal but mine I can seal without doing the vac. Just saying so you can use the heavier bag.
> 
> Warren




Good point, Warren!!
I use ziplocks for curing, but when I use my Vac Sealer, I usually stop it when the blood or liquid gets close to the sealing strip, but I could stop that from sucking at any time, even before it starts. 
Ziplocks work Great for me.

Bear


----------



## old smokey nj

Thanks Warren - I'll do that next time. I do like the heavier bags.


----------



## nimrod

i found out the hard way that the zipper type freezer bags can leak. They were OK until I turned it over and leaked in the fridge. Wife gave me heck over that that one. The vacuum bag just sealed solved that problem. Just my input...
Craig


----------



## Bearcarver

nimrod said:


> i found out the hard way that the zipper type freezer bags can leak. They were OK until I turned it over and leaked in the fridge. Wife gave me heck over that that one. The vacuum bag just sealed solved that problem. Just my input...
> Craig




Yup, that can be a problem!!! A Vac seal bag can fix that.
I just make sure the Zipper end is higher than the rest of the bag, so even if it was open it wouldn't leave the bag.

Bear


----------



## Fueling Around

Thank you for your Service!
Proud and active member of Minnesota Beyond the Yellow Ribbon.

Wishing you God Speed on recovery.


----------



## Bearcarver

Fueling Around said:


> Thank you for your Service!
> Proud and active member of Minnesota Beyond the Yellow Ribbon.
> 
> Wishing you God Speed on recovery.




Thank You Much!!
Appreciate that.

Bear


----------



## Murray

Bearcarver said:


> Plywood blocks the Sun from hitting the MES Heat Sensor, & confusing the electronics:



I had the morning sun shining on the right side and the controller. The right side was considerably hotter than the shade sides of the smoker. Was smoking BBB at 150F, the smoker ran as expected for  about an hour then overran the 150F set point. Unplugged the MES30 and let it cool, restarted the smoker and still it would overrun the set point. Moved the smoker into the shed(100% shade) and the darn thing ran flawlessly for 5 hours. At no point was the sun shining in the door just on the chip loader side and the top(controller). I have been fighting this overrun issue pretty much since I’ve owned the smoker, this is the first time I’ve tried to run it in full sun.
Do you think the sun is my issue?


----------



## Bearcarver

Murray said:


> I had the morning sun shining on the right side and the controller. The right side was considerably hotter than the shade sides of the smoker. Was smoking BBB at 150F, the smoker ran as expected for  about an hour then overran the 150F set point. Unplugged the MES30 and let it cool, restarted the smoker and still it would overrun the set point. Moved the smoker into the shed(100% shade) and the darn thing ran flawlessly for 5 hours. At no point was the sun shining in the door just on the chip loader side and the top(controller). I have been fighting this overrun issue pretty much since I’ve owned the smoker, this is the first time I’ve tried to run it in full sun.
> Do you think the sun is my issue?




The only time the Sun ever effects my MES is if the Sun is low in the sky (Fall, Winter, and Spring), and it manages to shine through the door window, and hits the sensor on the back wall, causing the MES to think it’s hotter inside than it actually is. Then it shuts the heating element off.

The sun shouldn’t cause your MES to overrun the set point, other than a few degrees above when it’s hot out, just like when it’s real cold out it will run farther below the starting set point before it starts rising.

So far I’ve never heard of the sun shining on the controller causing anything freaky, but maybe next time it happens, leave it in the sun, but put something up to shade just the controller just to see what happens.

Bear


----------



## Murray

Bearcarver said:


> The only time the Sun ever effects my MES is if the Sun is low in the sky (Fall, Winter, and Spring), and it manages to shine through the door window, and hits the sensor on the back wall, causing the MES to think it’s hotter inside than it actually is. Then it shuts the heating element off.
> 
> The sun shouldn’t cause your MES to overrun the set point, other than a few degrees above when it’s hot out, just like when it’s real cold out it will run farther below the starting set point before it starts rising.
> 
> So far I’ve never heard of the sun shining on the controller causing anything freaky, but maybe next time it happens, leave it in the sun, but put something up to shade just the controller just to see what happens.
> 
> Bear



Thanks, my son in-law drags his MES out in the middle of the patio in the summer months, full sun, and has no issues. Darn smoker works flawlessly for 2-3 smokes then out of the blue temperature overrun, thank goodness for high temperature alarm on my TP-08!


----------



## Bearcarver

Murray said:


> Thanks, my son in-law drags his MES out in the middle of the patio in the summer months, full sun, and has no issues. Darn smoker works flawlessly for 2-3 smokes then out of the blue temperature overrun, thank goodness for high temperature alarm on my TP-08!


Bear 

That was why I noted (Fall, Winter, and Spring).
The Sun is to high in the sky in the Summer for the Sun to get on the Sensor on the back wall of the Smoker. I other words that particular cause never happens in the Summer.

How much above set temp does yours go, and is the element on or off when this happens?

Bear


----------



## Murray

Element is on, say heating to 150F, the MES element does not shut off, keeps heating till I do a “manual shutdown”. First time this happened climbed to 287F till I shut it down. Masterbuilt claims it’s the extension cord. Have had this happen with all my cords so I’m thinking something isn’t quite right with the controller. Hit and miss.


----------



## old smokey nj

Hey Murray are you using the bluetooth app? Every time I used the app, the unit would spike. The display would say like 800° (even though it can't go above 275°). I'm not sure what the actual temp inside was - I was too busy freaking out about the high temp. I stopped using the bluetooth, and it never spiked again.

And Bear...The buck board bacon came out awesome! So even with vacuum sealing, it worked out fine. I'm still going to leave air in the bag and vac seal next time - I feel better being able to see the juices as it cures. Thanks again for all your guidance on this!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Murray said:


> Element is on, say heating to 150F, the MES element does not shut off, keeps heating till I do a “manual shutdown”. First time this happened climbed to 287F till I shut it down. Masterbuilt claims it’s the extension cord. Have had this happen with all my cords so I’m thinking something isn’t quite right with the controller. Hit and miss.




Sounds like a controller problem to me, but You’re asking about this in the wrong place. Not enough of the right people are seeing it, and it’s hijacking my “Step by Step”. I don’t mind a little of that for a good cause, like yours, but you would do better starting a new thread, with the subject line something like “MES Element Won’t Shut Off at set point”, or send a Private Message to @tallbm, and ask him for help. He’s my Goto guy on Electronics.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

old smokey nj said:


> And Bear...The buck board bacon came out awesome! So even with vacuum sealing, it worked out fine. I'm still going to leave air in the bag and vac seal next time - I feel better being able to see the juices as it cures. Thanks again for all your guidance on this!!!




That’s Great Smokey!!
I’m real glad you’re enjoying that BBB!!
And I agree—-Vac Sealing is fine, but I’d leave it a little loose.


Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

old smokey nj Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## tallbm

Murray said:


> Element is on, say heating to 150F, the MES element does not shut off, keeps heating till I do a “manual shutdown”. First time this happened climbed to 287F till I shut it down. Masterbuilt claims it’s the extension cord. Have had this happen with all my cords so I’m thinking something isn’t quite right with the controller. Hit and miss.





Bearcarver said:


> Sounds like a controller problem to me, but You’re asking about this in the wrong place. Not enough of the right people are seeing it, and it’s hijacking my “Step by Step”. I don’t mind a little of that for a good cause, like yours, but you would do better starting a new thread, with the subject line something like “MES Element Won’t Shut Off at set point”, or send a Private Message to
> 
> tallbm
> , and ask him for help. He’s my Goto guy on Electronics.
> 
> Bear



Sending Murray a PM


----------



## Murray

Bearcarver said:


> Sounds like a controller problem to me, but You’re asking about this in the wrong place. Not enough of the right people are seeing it, and it’s hijacking my “Step by Step”. I don’t mind a little of that for a good cause, like yours, but you would do better starting a new thread, with the subject line something like “MES Element Won’t Shut Off at set point”, or send a Private Message to
> 
> tallbm
> , and ask him for help. He’s my Goto guy on Electronics.
> 
> Bear


Your absolutely correct, my apologies. On a side note, your BBB “Step by Step” has been very helpful for me, first batch gone second batch will be sliced tonight.


----------



## Bearcarver

Murray said:


> Your absolutely correct, my apologies. On a side note, your BBB “Step by Step” has been very helpful for me, first batch gone second batch will be sliced tonight.




That’s Great !!
So glad you’re enjoying it.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

chefboyrd
 ---Thanks for the Like,

Bear


----------



## jignjab

Hi Bear thanks for the step by step. Two questions, do you take the meat out of fridge early before going into the smoker? And I have a slicer, how thick do you slice it. Thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver

jignjab said:


> Hi Bear thanks for the step by step. Two questions, do you take the meat out of fridge early before going into the smoker? And I have a slicer, how thick do you slice it. Thanks.




I usually Pre-heat the MES first, and fill my AMNPS & Light it.
Then I work on keeping the AMNPS smoking for about 20 minutes, and then put that in place in my MES.

As for the Meat, when I had a Meat fridge in the basement, and the ability to do steps, I'd have the meat on the racks in the fridge, and carry them up & into the MES when everything is going good.
When my health problems started, I just carried the hunks out when things were ready, and put them on the racks there.
It doesn't matter either way, because since it's all cured before that, there's no hurry to get it from fridge to smoker.

Slicing is up to you:
I like it a little on the Thick side for Bacon & Eggs, but for BLTs I like it pretty thin, because BBB is usually pretty lean.

Bear


----------



## jignjab

Bearcarver said:


> I usually Pre-heat the MES first, and fill my AMNPS & Light it.
> Then I work on keeping the AMNPS smoking for about 20 minutes, and then put that in place in my MES.
> 
> As for the Meat, when I had a Meat fridge in the basement, and the ability to do steps, I'd have the meat on the racks in the fridge, and carry them up & into the MES when everything is going good.
> When my health problems started, I just carried the hunks out when things were ready, and put them on the racks there.
> It doesn't matter either way, because since it's all cured before that, there's no hurry to get it from fridge to smoker.
> 
> Slicing is up to you:
> I like it a little on the Thick side for Bacon & Eggs, but for BLTs I like it pretty thin, because BBB is usually pretty lean.
> 
> Bear


Ok, thanks for the reply. I’m smoking in the morning and I wasn’t sure if you let the meat come up to room temp before going in the smoker. Thank you.


----------



## Bearcarver

Since it's cured, you can if you want, but I never found a reason to not going right from the fridge to the smoker.
However if possible it's good to have it in the Heat for the first hour without smoke.

Bear


----------



## mneeley490

Nice to see this thread pop up again. With the price of bellies right now, I think the relatives are going to get BBB for Christmas this year. I can still get butts for $1.49-$1.99 lb.


----------



## Bearcarver

mneeley490 said:


> Nice to see this thread pop up again. With the price of bellies right now, I think the relatives are going to get BBB for Christmas this year. I can still get butts for $1.49-$1.99 lb.




Thank You Mike!!
Those are Great prices!!

Bear


----------

